# Fan system / Lucky Reptile Products



## Iainh (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm planning an upgraded vivarium for my BTS, and have been working out which bits I'm going to need / want..... Cost is not the primary issue, with a much greater focus on quality. I'm going to install a cooling fan system to ensure good air flow, and to safeguard summer temperatures....

I've seen the lucky reptile Terra fan system and it seems cheap in comparison to the habistat alternative.. 

Does anybody have experience with the fan systems above? What are your thoughts on them?

Are there any better alternatives for vivarium fans?

Thank you


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nowhere near an expert here, however, I would probably consider computer fans for circulation - I doubt they would give great cooling for a large viv though.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally I would use habistat.

But be careful you want airflow but not to the detriment of a gradient. 

Ideally you need a vent system at the bottom front of the viv and the top back. This then creates a chimney effect allowing airflow without circulating warmths all around the viv, which you don't want.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Iainh (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks John, noted. The fans are going to be controlled by a thermostat - so they wont be on until the cool end starts to get too warm..... and will just act as traditional vents. There also be 1 ceramic heat lamp, controlled by a thermostat, for night time and winter heating, and 1 probably Mercury vapor basking lamp for day time light & heat again controlled by a thermostat. (there will also be tube lighting to run the full length of the enclosure)


----------



## Iainh (Feb 16, 2012)

Dubia82 said:


> Nowhere near an expert here, however, I would probably consider computer fans for circulation - I doubt they would give great cooling for a large viv though.


thanks dubia, I had considered that but kind of like the lazy option of getting something that has been specifically designed for the job. Would it be as simple as wiring a plug onto a computer fan and then plugging into a cooling thermostat in the traditional fashion?


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pretty much yeah - I think anyway 

I could probably make one out of an old 12v AC power supply (depending on fans used), a transformer and a pc fan or so... which I have lying around.

The habistat one seems reasonably priced though... if it's quiet and efficient. I'm guessing they're using the same principal... and probably less likely to burn your house down than what I would do


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Different applications, but same principal...

How to power a fan without a PSU? - Power-Supplies-PC-Cases-Case-Mods - CPU-Components


----------

